# "Alberta man admits to plagiarizing Vietnam veteran Robert Mason's bestseller"



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2015)

Torn between this and the Walts thread, but since this is based on book, here we be - this from the CBC:


> An Alberta man has admitted that a book he wrote about his experiences in the Vietnam War is all a lie.
> 
> Dennis Surrendi, of Nanton, placed an advertisement in the May 27 edition of the Nanton News, saying he never served in Vietnam and that much of the material in his 2014 self-published book was stolen from a memoir written more than 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


Here's the ad mentioned above:


----------



## bLUE fOX (4 Jun 2015)

So basically, life imitating Tropic Thunder?


----------



## medicineman (4 Jun 2015)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> So basically, life imitating Tropic Thunder?



You beat me to it, lol

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jun 2015)

"You never go full retard".  Can't wait to see the movie of this.  Maybe his title should have been "Chickenshyte"   ;D


----------



## medicineman (5 Jun 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> "You never go full retard".  Can't wait to see the movie of this.  Maybe his title should have been "Chickenshyte"   ;D



Or "Shytehawk".

MM


----------

